# Refus de garde de l'assistante maternelle



## Tata50 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

J ai une amie qui a amené son enfant chez son assistante maternelle jeudi. 
Celle ci voyant l enfant enrhumé à refusé l accueil prétextant la possible contagion aux autres accueillis😱
On est bien d accord que la journée doit être déduite avec le ccc?
Pour moi oui mais je n ai pas trouvé l article dans la convention collective. 

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## mamytata (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,   oui bien sur qu'il faut déduire avec la CCN. C'est un refus de la part de l'assmat.


----------



## mamytata (7 Octobre 2022)

j'ajouterai que pour un simple rhume l'assmat refuse de prendre un enfant, et bien, elle ne doit pas travailler beaucoup en ce moment


----------



## emmanou21 (7 Octobre 2022)

Refus de l'assmat = journée déduite


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Octobre 2022)

Je suis de l avis des collègues 

Mais il faut voir si l Assmat a pas mis une clause dans son contrat comme quoi elle refuse les enfants malade sans déduction des heures


----------



## assmatzam (7 Octobre 2022)

Cette clause serait abusive


----------



## emmanou21 (7 Octobre 2022)

Moi, j'ai mis une clause "pas de déduction d'heures pour enfant malade" sauf refus de l'assistante maternelle
par contre si la nounou refuse un enfant pour petit nez qui coule ou qu'il toussote  : clause trop facile à mon goût


----------



## assmatzam (7 Octobre 2022)

Je refuse de travailler mais je suis payé 😂😂😂

Si l'am a une clause de non accueil enfant malade oui elle a le droit de refuser l'accueil mais les heures devront être déduites avec le ccc

Et ne rentre pas en compte dans les 5 jours déductibles par an


----------



## emmanou21 (7 Octobre 2022)

d'accord avec assmatzam


----------



## emmanou21 (7 Octobre 2022)

Je ne refuse jamais l'accueil des enfants malades, c'est seulement si les parents décident de ne pas me confier l'enfant malade, 
je n'ai pas de réduction de salaire


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Octobre 2022)

Pour un rhume c'est exagéré de refuser l'enfant . journée sans solde puisque c'est l'assmat qui refuse.


----------



## Tata50 (7 Octobre 2022)

Merci les filles cela confirme ce que je pensais.
Il n y a pas de clauses supplémentaires dans le contrat.


----------

